# Stopping bleeding: The best to use?



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

I've been hearing a lot of controversy lately about what to use to stop bleeding from blood feathers or broken nails etc. Some say use flour, some say use quik stop, some say corn starch, and now I'm even hearing reports of cayenne pepper! My baby will be weaned in about a week, and I want to be completely prepared; from your personal experience, as bird owners, what works best to stop the bleeding? Thanks, 
-Justin


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would use quik stop only if a nail is cut to short. For skin even if it is a toe that is cut not the nail and also for blood feathers, I would use flour and some pressure. Of course if you can't seem to get the blood to stop, a trip the the avian vet should be your next move.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've only used flour and I've never had a problem with it Yes some times i've had to use a lot it depends on the injury itself some times a small amount is all i've needed other times i've had to use a lot But its always stopped the bleeding.... Some cases i've had it start bleeding again after they went moving around That wasn't because the flour didn't help... that is because they were moving around. They need to be kept still for a while after the bleeding has stopped and give the blood time to clot so it doesn't start again but if it is a deep cut it will no doubt start again but deep cuts need to be seen by a vet A.S.A.P along with any time it won't stop bleeding after pressure/flour has been applied. 

and always apply pressure BUT not so much that you are hurting the bird and not helping.. Keep in mind they are fragile even the biggest birds are fragile its not like a human getting a deep cut and you can cut off a piece of fabric and use it as a tunic to stop it from bleeding


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Thank you both for your responses! Right now it sounds like I'll stick with flour, if it stops the bleeding and it doesn't damage the skin like I've heard quik stop can do then its fine with me.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I always use corn starch. It has worked very well for me dealing with broken blood feathers and nails too short.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've only ever used flour and it's worked fine every time.  (as long as you use enough it will work)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I like cornstarch because it seems to dry it up quicker.


----------



## AnjTaylor (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm a corn starch fan... 

My teenage Tiel broke a blood feather just recently, and when I noticed blood in his cage, it was straight to the cornstarch and it stopped straight away...

I like cornstarch cause it seems to adhere better than other methods I've tried...


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your input! It helps alot.


----------

